# Carboy Drainer



## FentonCellars (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone own/use a Carboy Drainer? This is a plastic base that holds up the carboy upside down and drains it dry. Any pros/cons of this?

How about bottle drainers/bottle trees? I don't use this now, but are their any other methods of drying sanitized bottles other then a tree? I let mine air dry.


----------



## Caplan (Jan 17, 2007)

Carboy drainers seem a little pointless to me. Just drain them off a few times and the tiny amount of water left evaporates. 
Bottle trees seem a good idea though if you use 'no rinse' sanitizers.


----------



## docbee1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I use both. I like the carboy drainer because the carboy is sitting upside down while I do additional tasks and thus decrease any chance of contamination. Plus I know where the carboy is and don't accidentally knock it over.

The bottle tree I got for beer but have used it with wine bottles with no problems. The thing I like best is that the bottles are set aside until you need it without worrying about knocking one, then another, then another, then....soon you are bowling a perfect game in the wrong hobby.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 17, 2007)

I use the bottle tree as well. Love it. I have about a half dozen of those blue base carboy drainers. I found a place that had them for $5.00 a piece on sale so I bought a few them. They are normally like $10.00 a piece or more. I keep my carboys sitting in them all the time and can stack the carboys up to 3 high but I stack them 2 high. Nice little tool but not a necessity.

Smurfe


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 18, 2007)

The bottle tree works great especially if you make a handle for it. I do all my bottling out on the patio and just lift the tree with bottles and put it where it's most convenient.

I have 2gal plastic buckets (the kind used at pastry shops) and set the carboy upside down in them where they drain.


----------



## Caplan (Jan 18, 2007)

Muscadine said:


> I have 2gal plastic buckets (the kind used at pastry shops) and set the carboy upside down in them where they drain.


Now that's a good idea - and 2 gallon buckets are always useful for soaking labels off bottles etc.  
You just need to ensure you find a bucket that your carboy can't tip over with I'd reckon.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2007)

Plastic milk crates make a good drainer to. The real ones, not the ones you can buy at the dollar stores.

Smurfe


----------

